# Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger



## -Nasenmann- (4. September 2016)

Hallo,habe das Problem das ich einen Anhänger besitze aber keinen Platz für einen weiteren Trailer habe. Hat jemand eine Idee oder vllt ja sogar bilder etc wie man ein Boot auf einen Anhänger bekommt und damit auch slippen kann? Danke im voraus!


----------



## racoon (4. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Nicht Dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Dieter02 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Welches Boot, Welcher Anhänger, wie groß ?
Wenn du einen Plattformanhänger hast dürfte es machbar sein, ansonsten wirds mit dem slippen schwieriger


----------



## Roter Piranha (4. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Dann kannst dir schonmal Radnaben auf Vorrat kaufen. 
Ein bootstrailer hat wasserdichte Radnaben.  Vergiss es zumindest mit slippen. Hatte früher ein 3,8m schlauchboot auf n normalen Anhänger. Das ist kein Problem,mit 2 mann boot rauf und runter tragen und ins Wasser setzen,und Motor im Kofferraum gelegt. Alles kein Problem, aber slippen geht nicht lange gut.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (4. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Dachte eher an sowas wie einen Rahmen oder Rampen die man dann vorm Wasser dran macht und das Boot über Räder zu Wasser lässt.


----------



## Fidde (4. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Bau dir doch einen Handslipwagen der auf den Anhänger passt. Ob du deine Sunseeker mit den 2 V8 aber noch von Hand geslippt kriegst weiss ich natürlich nicht


----------



## Taxidermist (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Es sollte doch klar sein, dass du dir da selbst etwas konstruieren, b.z.w. basteln musst, es gibt da nix fertig zu kaufen!
Selbst habe ich ein paar mal ein Lorsby auf einem "normalen" Hänger transportiert, wobei auf den oberen Rand einfach zwei Querbalken montiert wurden und das Boot obenauf gelegt wurde.
Slippen war damit selbstverständlich nicht, man benötigte einen zweiten kräftigen Mann zum auf und abladen!
Hilfreich wäre es gewesen, wenn du mal deinen Hänger und das Boot näher beschrieben 
hättest, dann hätte es auch eventuell konkrete Tipps hier gegeben?
Es ist z.b. nicht unwichtig, ob das Boot von der Breite her in den Hänger passt, oder es oben auf gelegt werden muss?
Aber so, wie üblich den Leuten die Würner aus der Nase zu ziehen, um überhaupt die 
Gegebenheiten berücksichtigen zu können, da ist natürlich die Bereitschaft zu 
Antworten eher gering!

Jürgen


----------



## huawei71 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Dann verkaufe den Anhänger...#c


----------



## racoon (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> Hallo,habe das Problem das ich einen Anhänger besitze aber keinen *Platz* für einen weiteren Trailer habe.



Du willst den vorhandenen Hänger also ausschließlich für das Boot nutzen, es also ganzjährig drauf lassen ? Weil, Platz um das Boot zu legen hast Du dann auch nicht, wenn kein Platz für nen Trailer ist.

Verkauf den Hänger und kauf Dir nen Trailer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

wie ist das eigentlich rechtlich? 
Brauchst ja für Trailer auch TÜV und so weiter..
 Und so ein Boot da sicher auf nem einfachen Anhänger zu befestigen, dass kein Uniformierter was zu meckern hat, könnte auch ne Aufgabe sein..


----------



## huawei71 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Erkläre das mal der Bootsversicherung|bigeyes


----------



## Fidde (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Rechtlich ist das einfach Ladung, von daher eigentlich kein Prob.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

ah, ok., danke


----------



## Fidde (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Bootsvers. muss in D keiner haben!


----------



## huawei71 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

aah...ok...


----------



## -Nasenmann- (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

So...
Boot ist ein Pioner 10
        Länge Boot: 3,05m 
        Breite Boot: 1,35m
        Länge Anhänger: 2,40m
        Breite Anhänger: 1,28m

Hab ne Hand-winde die ich ohne Probleme am Anhänger befestigen könnte. Gedacht war evtl n Rahmen zu basteln mit kleinen Rädern worauf das Boot liegt,und den Rahmen(mit Boot) auf den Anhänger zu ziehen...
Ich dachte das evtl jemand sowas mal gemacht hat oder ob die Idee so konfus ist das es auf gar keinen Fall geht?
TÜV hat der Anhänger,Ladung kann ja ganz normal mit Gurten gesichert werden,den Anhänger verkaufen ist keine Option!


----------



## -Nasenmann- (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

@ racoon: ist mein ernst,und das Boot hängt unterm Dach vom Carport,hab wenig Platz und muss halt improvisieren!


----------



## schorle (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Hi,
ja sowas geht, hatten wir auch schon und werde ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder so handhaben mit einen normalen Anhänger, also transportieren nicht slipen. Ich werde es wieder so lösen das ich mir einen Handslipwagen baue der in den Anhänger rein passt und das Boot darauf etwas Luft zu den Bordwänden des Anhängers hat. 
Ein "echter Trailer" bringt mir nicht wirklich Vorteile, da keine Sliprampe vorhanden ist.


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Klar,das geht bei den Abmessungen problemlos. Falls die Bordwände zu hoch sind, einfach zwei Kanthölzer auf dem Boden befestigen, damit der breiteste Bootsteil über der Bordwand rausragt.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (6. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Wie bekommt ihr dann den Slip Wagen auf den Anhänger? Auch mit ner winde?


----------



## schorle (6. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Nur mit einer einfachen "Auffahrrampe", hat bisher immer ausgereicht. Eine Winde kann es noch "bequemer" machen, lohnt bei den Gewichten die wir hier bewegen, für mich nicht. Die Zeit die zum anbringen der Winde am Anhänger benötigt wird reicht mir zum drauf ziehen per Hand.


----------



## tomsen83 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Boot auf einem "normalen" Anhänger*

Das Ding wiegt doch nur 74kg. Kriegt man doch problemlos alleine mit nem ganz simplen (aus Aluprofilen gebauten) Handwagen geslippt bzw. zu zweit reingetragen.


----------

